# Strange noise coming from laptop



## kbjustin (Apr 5, 2007)

Over the last few days i have noticed a strange noise coming from my laptop. Its hard for me to describe but it sort of sounds like its reading a cd but not quite as loud. I noticed that when i lift my laptop up on either end the sound stops. I have a Dell Inspiron 6000. I also have a fan right underneath my laptop but i have unplugged it and i still hear the sound


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/load and run the h/drive makers dionostic utility on the h/drive
http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287


----------



## kbjustin (Apr 5, 2007)

do i use the ata or scsi tool?


----------



## kbjustin (Apr 5, 2007)

i tried running the ata tool and it wouldnt work, so i downloaded another diag tool from the fujitsu site and i did both the short and extended test and it passed both


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when you start up and you hear the cpu fan kick in does it sound like it is coming from there


----------



## kbjustin (Apr 5, 2007)

yea it does start up right away and i now think its the fan. Usually the sounds goes away after a minute or so and then i wont hear it again for a while. Now it happens every time i start up my computer and it comes and goes


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you may have a dust build up inside and it may need cleaning out
does the bios give a cpu tempreture reading


----------



## kbjustin (Apr 5, 2007)

i have gotten it clean out, ill probably go to best buy or something when i get home from school, also how do i check if the bios give a temp reading


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

on the advanced page in the bios
look for hardware monitoring or some similar wording


----------

